# craftsman 4hp 25 gal. 1993 model 919.152920



## arnea

I have had this compressor for nearly 20 years and it has run well. I just noticed that I can't get the compressor beyond 80 psi with the regulator fully turned to the + side. It will hold the the pressure and overnight drop about 20 psi as it always has done. I hear no leaks. It does seem to take a long time to get to 80 psi.. Any ideas??Thanks
Arne


----------



## rhenning

Rings are worn out or check valves in the head are worn out. Are you 100% sure the gauge is reading right? Roger


----------



## arnea

*compressor*

Roger: I did replace the guage with the same results. The check valves..do you mean the reed valves just below the head???


----------



## rhenning

Yes. Roger


----------



## chevyy57

Does anyone have the wiring color codes for the motor of this compressor? Where would the orange wire go? I am wiring for 220v


----------



## Chendler

Thank you for*your posts!*Very interesting!


----------

